# top secret bunker/Hanger at area 51



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Here is what I am working on, a area 51 top secret bunker/Hanger.
It is 20" wide and 16" long is what I will make this one.
The scale is good for 1:48 1:72 1:35 the opening is 8 1/2" wide.
I will take more pictures as I go along.


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

I will be watching this (if anyone cares lol)


some may have no problem recognizing certain things...others might find it useful and interesting if you could detail the materials you are using?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

This'll be perfect for that UFO that Pegasus recently released. 

Sean


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

SJF said:


> This'll be perfect for that UFO that Pegasus recently released.
> 
> Sean


Yeah, that's what got me in to doing this progect.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

I couldn't resist. :woohoo:


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

works for me.......


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey that's neat. I saw that ship the other day over at SSM and I thought it might even make a nice Jupiter II type of ship with a little extra modifications. I really like the overall shape and the landing gear looks great where its postioned on the ship.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Maritain said:


> Hey that's neat. I saw that ship the other day over at SSM and I thought it might even make a nice Jupiter II type of ship with a little extra modifications. I really like the overall shape and the landing gear looks great where its postioned on the ship.


Hay, how about a Jupiter 1 from the movie ?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

John May said:


> Hay, how about a Jupiter 1 from the movie ?


Why don't you stick with models from _good_ movies!

BTW, like the new base/display! It'd look nice with a ID4 "Alien Atttacker".


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Why don't you stick with models from _good_ movies!
> 
> BTW, like the new base/display! It'd look nice with a ID4 "Alien Atttacker".


Sorry, lost my head there.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Here is a small update, working on the main body.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking very good! I hope the Government don't find out!

Area 51,how many are there? I saw one at the Alabama Space Center in Huntsville. Of course, it was fenced in.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Hay, is there someone out there that will let go of a Glencoe UFO model Kit 1996 reissue from Lindberg kit?
I would trade for one?


----------

